# Hanging space problem solved



## Roy (Nov 23, 2010)

A few hours work and the problem is solved....It actually created another problem. I now have more hanging space than plants to fill it.


----------



## paphreek (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you water your Vandas more often than the other plants? If so, does the excess water coming off the Vandas create an problem for the plants below them? 

BTW, I love the color of the bright orange Vanda in the pictures. Can you tell us the name?


----------



## Roy (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Ross. Yes, I spray the Vandas every day except if its very cold, then every second day. Now the hot weather is here, I mist spray them atleast twice a day. Having hung all the larger plants I can remove the plants left on the bench to another location. I will put plants back there that can tolerate the extra water. No use having all that wasted space is it. First Photo, the Bright Orange is Ascda Yip Sum Wah 'Virot', just behind it is Ascda Dong Tarn 'Robert', hidden down the end is V. Robert's Delight & the small pink to the lower left is Papilionanthe vandarum. 3rd pic on right is Aer. quinquevulnera v Purpureum. There is a post with some of these in close up. of the


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 23, 2010)

WOW - the vandas look fantastic! :clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2010)

So, you are giving up bench space for hanging space? Or maybe the bench space is now a good place for Phrags.


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2010)

That's allot of Vandas!! I hope your ceiling can take itoke:oke:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## ncart (Nov 23, 2010)

Roy, nice collections! Are those the ones you acquired recently? Or your entire collections in 3 differenet shots? Nontheless, looking good.


----------



## Roy (Nov 23, 2010)

ncart said:


> Roy, nice collections! Are those the ones you acquired recently? Or your entire collections in 3 differenet shots? Nontheless, looking good.



All inclusive Naoki of new and had flowering size plants. Shots taken from 3 different angles. There are twice as many in smaller sizes on the R/H bench.


----------



## Roy (Nov 23, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> So, you are giving up bench space for hanging space? Or maybe the bench space is now a good place for Phrags.



Phrags are up the other end of the house Dot, growing like crazy but won't flower. Not sure what I'll put under the Vandas yet.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh! Only in the top phtoto does it show that the plants are over the aisle space. In the others they look to be over the plants on the benches. 
What Phrags do you have that wont flower?


----------



## Roy (Nov 24, 2010)

Eric, 2 different Grandes, lindenii, longifolium, Calurum, Silver Eagle, caudatum and of all things, Schroderae. Plants are very strong & healthy with huge newish leads ( should have spiked ). They get plenty of light, water & food.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2010)

Roy said:


> Eric, 2 different Grandes, lindenii, longifolium, Calurum, Silver Eagle, caudatum and of all things, Schroderae. Plants are very strong & healthy with huge newish leads ( should have spiked ). They get plenty of light, water & food.



Maybe you are treating them too well -- try cutting back on the food a bit.


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks Dot, I'll have to try or do anything to get flowers.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe temp shift also!


----------

